# new fish



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

ok well i'm going to be breeding angels but my dad has some tanks that are open and cycled so hes gonna put my angels in there and grow them out and i'm gonna get me a oscar i have a 38 gallon till he gets bigger and it's right next to me so i can train him and everything i think i'm gonna go with a red oscar and he'll be in this tank for about a year or 2 till he gets bigger then i'm gonna put him in a 55 when he gets bigger but it's further away but i'll just spend less time working on my computer and more time with my oscar i should be getting him in a day or 2 i'm gonna get the biggest baby oscar i can get so i can watch him grow and i'm gonna get 2 hot magnums to filter the tank insted of a undergravel filter because from what my dad tells me it will most likely dig a lil bit. what does everyone think? good idea?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Beleive me, in two years with propper feeding an oscar should already be adult sized. I suggest that you get a 55g tank as soon as possible.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i agree with cichlid man. an oscar would outgrow a 38g tank in no time, no matter how small he is.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i know he will thats why i have a open 55 in my dads fish room but i want to put him in the 38 since it's right here so i can get him use to being aroud me till he gets bigger


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

But in one or two years he will almost be fully grown, best to do the move as soon as possible. With oscars, there's no messing about.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i will probably be moving him in about 6 to 9 months


----------

